# Anyone have experience with US Buildings?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I have the 20x30 building but I have not constructed it yet. (I have the standard arch steel building) Anyone have any experience with this building, building the slab, layout anything?

Was contemplating selling this building before I built and construct something larger from wood. Any opinions or insight here? I am here in LA, so please let me know if you are interested in the brand new building as well. Thanks so much!
(It all fits in one pickup truck load, believe it or not! haha)

Andy


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Andy, what kind of building would fit in a pickup? Does it have sides? Doors? Roof? Nothing to putting down a slab for a 20'x30' barn. If you do the labor, the forms will cost "approxamately" $50.00. Concrete 4" thick about $375.00. Concrete 6" thick about $555.00. Add about $100.00 for a chain wall. Don't know about the wire, but shouldn't be very much. May be able to get that at Flordia Parishes Scrap in Hammond.


----------

